# Barrel Coffee table



## sprucegum (Jan 20, 2016)

Found this barrel in the woodshed of a old farmhouse that I did some work on this fall. The house will be used as a vacation rental and the décor is decidedly rustic with sagging wood floors and old bubbly glass window. The rehab was super low budget and everything that could be gotten free or real cheap was used. So the table is in keeping with the theme heck even the top wood rotted for a while before it was used. The barrel was in rough shape on one end so I shortened it to the second hoop and left 3 staves long to serve as feet (3 legs is best on uneven floors). Used some scrap plywood for shelves that also serve to keep if from falling apart and some half rotted maple made the top. Never have done much of this type of work but is sure gives you some leeway on the fit and finish end of the job.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

That is super cool! One of those is on my Bucket List. I'm hoping to find a Jack Daniels barrel at some point. Great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 20, 2016)

That looks great Dave!, good job on both the barrel and the table top

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Good looking table Dave. Nice maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is super cool! One of those is on my Bucket List. I'm hoping to find a Jack Daniels barrel at some point. Great job! Tony


That one is more of a keg and I don't think it ever held liquids probably a cracker barrel or maybe flower.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Perfect Dave! You couldn't have nailed that any better all things considered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Very cool indeed!!! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

